# R3 size



## ToddK (Apr 18, 2021)

I’m liking this size guys. The r3 seems like a perfect camera and we don’t even know the basic specs haha


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 19, 2021)

ToddK said:


> I’m liking this size guys. The r3 seems like a perfect camera and we don’t even know the basic specs haha



Thanks for sharing. It made me realize just how small the R5 is!


----------

